# New update of my chicks 3 weeks soon



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

Road runner and Bubsi









Road runner









Bubsi changed its name









Look at those pretty tails


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

If you look really close his feet are really nice on both feet its white but all the toes are black.









I love the head for some reason









There turning 3 weeks soon


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, they are some sharp looking birds! How quickly they grow!


----------



## alejandro10352 (Jan 4, 2011)

what beautiful babies you have. are they Indian fantails?


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Truly nice looking birds. Hope to post picture of our first new ones in about 10 days.


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

yer, i dontt know cause on the sign when we bought them it said ammecain fantails but i just heard that amercian fantails dont have crests and fearthed feet so i dont know. I would love you to the new babies and yes they sure did grow heaps in just couple days


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

i dont know what the colour is for the youngerone with the black head anyone know?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovely youngsters, can't wait to see them when they are all grown!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

me too i wonder which is female or male


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

ok i have finally named the younger chick i named it road runner because it seems when it gets fed it runs like road runner and it always makes a funny noise when the parents run away


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Oh My! What beautiful and adorable little ones! 

Terry


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

thank you, the sure are prety ones.


----------



## BLOWINSMOKE (Oct 9, 2010)

Very nice, how many birds do you have?


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

well, i have 6 for now the parents of these 2 chickshave i have a white pair of fantails they never have chicks so for now i dont expect any o u actully just reminded me princess has a egg she seems not to sit on it but she guards it XD and i also have a cute babies we just moved house so when we settle in he saidhe'll build me a loft so i cn have more around 20 to 30 and maybe keepthe ones i like in other cages.

look at albums i have more pics of them all


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

i would like to annouce that princess has had her second egg and she is finally sitting on it also the other pigeons laid there first egg the next day hopefully they will all hatch then ill have them all at the same age


----------

